# Home Opener! Kings vs. Pistons Game Thread (11/8)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

<center> *vs.* 

*Sacramento Kings (1-2) vs. Detroit Pistons (3-0)
Arco Arena, Tuesday November 8th, 2005
7:00 PT, CSN-Sacramento/NBATV *
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Brad Miller/Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Peja Stojakovic/Bonzi Wells/Mike Bibby 





































Ben Wallace/Rasheed Wallace/Tayshaun Prince/Richard Hamilton/Chauncey Billups

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Detroit Pistons board game thread-:wave: 
-vBookie thread-:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview- *

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This game marks the return of Mo Evans:

















Big day nears for Evans 



> The Kings' home opener will be Tuesday night at Arco Arena against the Detroit Pistons. No doubt, the Kings and fans will be jacked up. However, neither group might be as emotionally charged as former Kings swingman and new Piston Mo Evans.
> 
> That's Evans' 27th birthday, and he'll be playing against the team that did not show great interest in retaining his services.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Mo is one of my favorite pistons already. I hope he continues to play well.

I can't believe this is the home opener, thats pretty late. Someone droped the ball there.


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Good luck with the game guys. It's always fun playing the Kings, and I hope Bibby and Peja guys can get this team back on track... after this game. 

Evans will either have a huge night or a very quiet one. No in betweens. It always seems to be the case with players returning to their old team.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sheed turns and hits the turnaround. 9:30 to go in first. Wells hits the jumper. 8-2.

Billups to Rip to Sheed inside, contact no call but its in.

Nine to go in first, Peja misses inside. Ben boards to Billups who misses. Bibby misses layup, Peja tips it in.

Pistons not taking care of ball well. Billups to Tay to Ben to Billups to shoot and miss to Tay to Billups to Rip who shoots and misses but is fouled. Two shots coming. The Wells and Rip matchup is looking good thus far.

Rip misses the first, makes the second. 8:06 to go in first and its 10-5.

Bibby to Abdur to Bibby back to Miller back to Bibby to Miller who goes up with it and in. 

Billups to Tay, defensive three second. Billups to shoot the tech. He makes, Rip misses the jumper.

Bibby on the backcut for two. 14-6. Billups to Rip for two. Nice shot by Rip. 14-8.

Peja misses to Ben. Billups upcourt to Rip who misses but it is slammed home by Ben. 

Bibby to Miller and it is lost out of bounds off Pistons.

Piston steal and Tay ends up with two on the other end.

Wells misses three to Rip, Billups misses three.

Peja on the roll to Abdur and Bibby hits the jumper. Hamilton with a quick run for two.

16-14. Miller misses jumper.

Billups to Tay to Sheed vs Miller and its in for 2. 16 all.

Abdur blocked by Ben to Billups to Rip to Ben back to Rip for two in the lane. Timeout coming from the Kings. Pistons playing like Pistons!!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

19-16 Pistons.

Kings ball. Abdur faces up to Ben and makes it. Billups upcourt who backs up Bibby and he makes, nice move.

Miller misses the layup. Fastbreak for Pistons, Rip scores his ninth point in the first. Pistons running again, fouled and will shoot two. 23-18. 2:44 left in the first.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sheed gets it knocked away by Bibby. 25-18 off the run. Tay gets another one. 27-18 Pistons.

Miller to Peja who misses Sheed taps it to Bibby to Wells who gets the runner.

Billups to Rip on the runner who makes it.

Abdur hits from 18. 29-22 Pistons. Last minute of first. Sheed turns it over.

Bibby off to Ben to Sheed who is fouled and will shoot two.

Evans is coming in. Sheed makes the first. Sheed makes the second.

Ben grabs the board to Arroyo who doesn't get it off. Pistons up 31-22.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the updates Case. Kings need to focus there energy and box out more, thats the only thing that there doing bad right now and also shoot the ball a little better.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Evans misses the shot. Abdur on Sheed for two. Pistons turnover.

Arroyo gets the foul, TEAM FIRST. Hart misses to Sheed.

31-24 Pistons. Tay scores on the post up.

Hart inside and misses to Dyess. Arroyo is called for the offensive foul on the break.

Sheed turns and scores. It is 35-27 Pistons with nine to go in the half. Martin hits from 20. Six point game.

Timeout.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja needs to catch fire again, Kings going with a new unit except for Pejas on the floor intresting to see what will happen. Some energy off the bench but also freedom for peja to take shots.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Peja needs to catch fire again, Kings going with a new unit except for Pejas on the floor intresting to see what will happen. Some energy off the bench but also freedom for peja to take shots.


Peja needs a strong game or this could be put out of reach earlier then everyone would like.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Someone stop MO!


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Tay looses it.

Peja misses. Tay running to Evans on the reverse. 37-29. Pistons looking solid.

Martin misses the lay in. Billups turnover. Martin to Skinner who gets a big swat by Sheed.

Billups, Sheed to Dyess who misses to Tay and its lost to Dyess who saves is to Evans who lays it in.

39-29 Pistons. Pistons playing very solid.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Corliss has it stonlen but Kings steal it back. Martin fouled hard by Mo.

Martin makes the first, makes the second.

Billups for two, miss.

Thomas boards to Bibby to Corliss. Bibby fouled by Rip, bad call though lol

Turnover Kings, Mo misses, Rip misses.

Bonzi Wells tripped up by Ben. His first, fourth team foul. Shooting.

41-33 Pistons. Four to go in half. Ben misses.

Bibby to Corliss who throws down a big dunk.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Corliss with a nice dunk, momentum switch kings need to capatlize on this.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Corliss providing Kings with some key min, Kings need to close out this quater and go in to the half with the momentum.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Kings hung in there down by 7 at halftime. Look out for Peja in the 3rd. :angel:


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Rip called for a TRAVEL???

Corliss hits for two more. Corliss trying to show off lol

Rip hits from 15. 43-37 Pistons.

Billups on the steal to make on the lay up.

Defensive three second call on Pistons.

Dyess fould Corliss. He misses the first, makes the second. Two minutes until the half. Dyess misses the jumper. Miller fouled.

Billups hits the three. Corliss to Thomas, misses.

Rip is fouled by Thomas.

Billups misses three, Rip misses three.

Miller scores, Rip runs for two.

Fast game lol

Bibby on the run, scores.

Billups to Evans for three.

Bibby misses, to Ben to Evans who misses the three. End of half.

52-45 Pistons.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Abdur-Rahim just made the Kings PBP guy cream his pants


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

54-47 Pistons. Peja misses.

Billups upcourt and Rip misses.

Bibby to Abdur who hits from 16.

Fast game lol

Ben on the jam to make it 59-51. Sheed boards, up to Tay who misses but is fouled on the layup.

Bibby turns it over to Tay to Billups to Ben to Rip who lays it up, easy. 

Abdur throws it down on the run. 63-55 Pistons.

Sheed to Tay for three who hits it. He has 16 tonight.

Kings hit, Billups misses. Wells on the run for two.

66-59 Pistons with just under 6:15 to go in the third.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bibby off the screen from Miller, good.

Billups to Tay to Ben. Travel.

Peja inside for two. 68-63 Pistons.

Billups to Rip who misses the layup. Bibby to Miller who misses. Billups boards and is fouled.

Billups up and in on the run. He has 16.

Miller to Peja who misses to Billups.

Pistons looking to to run to Rip vs Bibby to Prince for threeeeee!!

Prince has 21 points.

Timeout. Wow.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Prince is lighting us up.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> Prince is lighting us up.


He's earning that new contract


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

85-67 Pistons. Martin misses but a foul on Evans.

Offensive foul on Wells.

Arroyo, Mo, Dyess, Rip, and Ben in for the Pistons right now.

Rip hits, now with 21. Pistons now up 20.

Kings t.o. Ben fouled on the run.

Pistons have taken the croud out of the game.

Timeout 9:49 to go.



You can rep me for the updates if your bored :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Time to start sitting the starters, if not now, then very soon


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

88-67 Pistons.

Sac has not scored yet this quarter. 

Arroyo takes it but Rip gets the loose ball foul.

Loose ball foul on Rip again.

Tay comes back in for Rip.

Bibby misses to Miller back to Bibby, Ben block, Dice board.

Arroyo to Dyess for two.

90-67 Pistons. 

Peja misses layup.

Arroyo to Ben who is fouled on the dunk but misses the dunk.

Ben makes the first free throw, and the second. Three of four tonight.

Billups back in. 92-67 Pistons.

Kings T.O.

Mo misses, Bibby fires and hits. 92-69.

Billups to Ben to Tay who misses Bibby on the run who is embarassed by Tay on the runner. Wow what a block.

92-69 Pistons.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I wish my T.V. had a special setting where it would turn away from the game when Peja is in, and then turn it back on when he was on the bench.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

What exactly are the Kings missing or not doing right? To me, they have a good starting lineup and a decent bench. They should at least be able to compete and be in contention to win every game with what they have.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

They are missing chemistry. Let's see where we are at 30 games. 

Don't be too rash. I think they are still feeling out for their identity.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wilmatic2 said:


> What exactly are the Kings missing or not doing right? To me, they have a good starting lineup and a decent bench. They should at least be able to compete and be in contention to win every game with what they have.



You hit that on the head. The starting 5 is great, and the Kings are getting some of their depth back. What they miss though is a good backup PG (sorry, JHart). Earl Watson is a good target when he is eligible to be traded (12/15 i think)


----------

